# Birthdays



## Dove (May 15, 2005)

We have so many birthdays that it is hard to keep up with all of them.
Maybe we could work out something to have all the birthdays for say the month of May posted and just have one wish for the May members.
I hope this makes sense to you...
Marge


----------



## amber (May 15, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> We have so many birthdays that it is hard to keep up with all of them.
> Maybe we could work out something to have all the birthdays for say the month of May posted and just have one wish for the May members.
> I hope this makes sense to you...
> Marge


 
I know what you mean Marge that there can be so many in one month, but for me it was very nice to have a personal Happy Birthday message to me from the members.  It's that personal touch that means alot ya know?


----------



## Barbara L (May 15, 2005)

Even though I have been pretty busy lately and haven't kept up with it like I should (sorry!), I like the individual birthday wishes also.  Everyone needs to feel special now and then (since we are all special!).

 Barbara


----------

